# Autumn Puppy



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Couldn't quite get it together for Halloween pics...Target didn't have much left. But, I took some pics of Bowie in the Autumn leaves and thought that may be a fun thread! I just LOVE everyone's pups and really enjoy seeing all the pictures, so please join in!!


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Bowie is so "totes adorbs" as the young kids say!

All we have are soggy leaves currently-from recent rains- will have to wait a bit longer over here! lol


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Such a little love bug. Enjoy his puppyhood.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

As cute as a bug!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Afternoon at the dog park....


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Such an adorable little one!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I've learned to keep a comb in the car so I can de-twig and de-leaf my dogs before getting in after the dog park. That's a really sweet, funny photo.


----------

